# Winter (2nd) car insurance



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking at buying a winter car - W reg mondeo 1.8 zetec, to save my Z4 from the joys of winter motoring. Can anyone recommend a cheap company? So far i've had quotes knocking on £1,000 i think because my no claims is against the z4 insurance. I intend to keep the z4 insurance up through the winter for the random nice days. I've got one SP30 against me. Any suggestions??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

When I was changing the car I was going to sell my current then Mk4 but decided to keep it through the winter, better a devil you know, cars are tough and won't disintegrate in the time you are owning it, I would drive the Z4 throughout the year.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I can see from the op's view, z4's (or any bmw) are useless in the snow.

Mk4 golf on the other hand being FWD is a car built for all round year use.

I will be looking into the second (winter) car as my 330 'vert isnt exactly useful for my commute in the snowy weather.

Sorry can't be much of assistance OP


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in need of a second car, one because the z4 won't accomodate my winter mountaineering gear and trips to scotland in the snow are impossible in a rear wheel drive with no weight at the back! and secondly, i'm changing it in March and desperate to keep the mileage down so...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you spoken to your current insurance company to see if they can accomodate this?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you register the winter car in somebody elses name (wife or something) and then use the 3rd party cover for other cars that comes with most fully comp policies? No point in having a fully comp policy for a winter sh1tter.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

My company should be able to 'mirror' your NCB over to the second car and we can also give you a quotation on the main car at the same time.

tel: 0208 3645500

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

skyinsurance said:


> My company should be able to 'mirror' your NCB over to the second car and we can also give you a quotation on the main car at the same time.
> 
> tel: 0208 3645500
> 
> http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


Some direct insurers such as Admiral will also offer this service if you speak to the customer services dept.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Can you register the winter car in somebody elses name (wife or something) and then use the 3rd party cover for other cars that comes with most fully comp policies? No point in having a fully comp policy for a winter sh1tter.


At least 3 potential problems there...
1) you're adding other registered keepers which will devalue the car
2) most policies with cover for driving other vehicles will say it can't be registered at the same address and particularly to a spouse
3) the cover is usually only valid if the other car is insured by someone else at the same time

I think the other suggestions are more useful. The only thing I would add is about mileage - are you reflecting the fact that it won't be used for half the year in the mileage you give them. I'd also check what the cancellation fees are on various policies if you stop the insurance after 6 months if this is what you plan to do. If you're not using the BMW you could try and find a policy that covers the car for theft but not TP liability if it's in storage - I'm sure they exist.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Admirals Multi-car policy is quite good. Gave me like for like NCB on my girlfriends mini when I needed to add it to my insurance and quote was very competative. Miles cheaper than two individual policies


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

330ci said:


> I can see from the op's view, z4's (or any bmw) are useless in the snow.
> 
> Mk4 golf on the other hand being FWD is a car built for all round year use.
> 
> ...


You just need winter tyres on bimmer (or snowsocks) if you are in an area that regularly gets snow. They get a lot more snow in Germany than we do in the UK and they dont get calls from bimmer drivers saying their cars wont go in snow.

As regards the OP, I've got 3 cars on admiral multi policy which does save money. Got to watch them in the 2nd year though as they dont give as big a discount.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

has anyone else got any suggestions? i'm looking at getting an old volvo or mondeo 4x4 to run around in during the winter, greenlight won't cover these as they are not hot hatches.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to have Admiral insurance, and when winter came around I changed my main car for the runabout...

(my good car had a CAT1 alarm, tracker and kept in a garage, so I was happy it would not get stolen)...

When we did get a "nice day" and I wanted to use my good car, I phoned up and they added it to my policy as a temporary car, it only lasted 48 hours and I was charge £5.50 IIRC for this....

Always worked well for me, before I got my p/t traders policy and 6 cars! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

out of interest what do you pay for your trade policy?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PJM said:


> out of interest what do you pay for your trade policy?


£700 fully comp for the year.

This allows any number of cars as long as each car is under £15k

If I am keeping the cars for longer than 14 days then I need to tell them, if not I don't bother...

I have myself and my ex on as the named drivers...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The 14 days is only because of the MID database, I'm limited to insurance companies as mines modified


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> The 14 days is only because of the MID database, I'm limited to insurance companies as mines modified


Yeah I knew that....cheers...I just wish I could buy and sell one in that time frame! :lol:

Not sure why the modified is an issue, my cars ain't exactly standard...



I've never had an issue with this...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i love the MID, having hire cars and putting them on and off the policy is a pain in the ... most of the big companies that do multicar don't like modified cars and those that will charge ££ i'm still tempted to get a big Volvo for the winter though, the legacy would be good but i doubt mr insurance man will cover it !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an email address that I just send the new car details to... don't need to update the database myself...

I used to, and it's a right pain!

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ours used to be like that but the broker then decided we should, or rather i should do it for em, bless them still at least we like to crash our cars a lot so get something out of them


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah I knew that....cheers...I just wish I could buy and sell one in that time frame! :lol:
> 
> Not sure why the modified is an issue, my cars ain't exactly standard...
> 
> ...


Does the annual road risks declaration you complete for each renewal not ask if you handle modified cars? I know the Aviva and NIG ones normally do, not sure with insurers like Tradex etc though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Does the annual road risks declaration you complete for each renewal not ask if you handle modified cars? I know the Aviva and NIG ones normally do, not sure with insurers like Tradex etc though.


Yes, I have told everyone that my cars are modified...no-one seems to care TBH...

and, yes, I double, double checked 

:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Yes, I have told everyone that my cars are modified...no-one seems to care TBH...
> 
> and, yes, I double, double checked
> 
> :thumb:


Fair enough, on your brokers head be it!

I guess fluffy dice are not a performance enhancing mod....

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Fair enough, on your brokers head be it!
> 
> I guess fluffy dice are not a performance enhancing mod....
> 
> :thumb:


No but the neons add at least 500000000 bhp

So there... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought it was the max power sticker that gave a large power increase ? I did some quotes online last night for a Mondeo 4x4 a subaru forester turbo and a volvo V70 2.5T, for 28 days they all came out at £192 for 28 days, the scooby i did for a year with no NCB and it was just under £2500 for a £500 smoker .... looks like winter tyres might be the cheaper option.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I thought it was the max power sticker that gave a large power increase ? I did some quotes online last night for a Mondeo 4x4 a subaru forester turbo and a volvo V70 2.5T, for 28 days they all came out at £192 for 28 days, the scooby i did for a year with no NCB and it was just under £2500 for a £500 smoker .... looks like winter tyres might be the cheaper option.


Where did you go for quotes???

There are some specific short term car insurance companies out there, maybe a better price from them?

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i googled some of them, i think it was cornhill that did the quotes, i'll have a look again later tonight,


----------

